# BRONS lasers



## Dasher (Mar 27, 2006)

Hello, I have a Green <35mw laser in Alloy casing branded BRONS. It was purchased through Hong Kong off Ebay. I assume they are of Chinese manufacture. More are appearing in <40 and <45mw format. 
Does anyone know who the actual manufacturer is? I want to try and get a few higher power ones off them as the mounting they have machined that comes with them is great.

I also note that the surefire style lasers are coming out in 45mw, does anyone know where these clones are being manufactured?

Dave.


----------



## Dasher (Mar 27, 2006)

These weapon aiming laser mounts are the same as listed at 

http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/fifth/weaponls.htm

or

http://www.lighthound.com/sales/lasers.htm


----------



## dr_lava (Mar 28, 2006)

Funny, at the LEDS museum's site, he rates it 5 stars and in the 'pros' section says that it withstands the impact of a gun firing. However, in the 'punishment zone' section he states that he doesn't do any mechanical stress tests on it because it's a 'loaner' and he doesn't have a gun. In fact, he really doesn't do ANY decent tests with it like a full rain (shower) simulation or anything that a gun mounted laser should withstand. Thus there is nothing to back up the statement in the 'pros' section, it's just marketing. 

I have read from other threads that the 'high power' versions of these can be very unstable and burn themselves out without ANY mods! So be warned.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Mar 28, 2006)

The laser aimer I evaluated is a ****LOANER****, so tests I might otherwise perform cannot be performed on this product, such as taking it outside in the rain or smacking it with the type of force that may be generated by firearms recoil.

Unless I receive explicit written consent (not implied oral consent) to perform those tests on the understanding that the unit may be damaged or destroyed by the tests, I simply cannot perform them. No ifs, ands, or asses.


----------



## sexygeek (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello there, 
I got one of these off Ebay.
the mounting / adjustment mechanism is very unstable. 
the aiming point of the laser moves from a heavy jolt,
throw in the recoil on my M4 and it is pointing at the floor not the target...

there is a verry verry broad range of adjustment for the supposed application.

other weapon lasers i have used (not in the green, the green is what i wanted) have been mechanicaly alligned to thier mount, and have had verry little range of adjustment, but very secure adjustment.

as a green laser goes, i am highly satisfied, as a weapon mounted aiming device, i am discusted with it.
does anyone know who manufactures these?


----------



## abeepak1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Guys Dont forget that mounting a laser on a real gun is not like on an airgun. what I am trying to say is, that the laser must be able to face large amounts of impact force from shooting out a bullet and sound waves, So I believe that this laser should withstand some stress or else, this doohikie would be able to be mounted on da gun. Used to wear a watch while shootin a gun and the only word I can say to the darn watch is bye bye~.


----------



## abeepak1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh yeah 1 more thing. I dont think that this laser would be able to with stand a gun capable of shooting bullets larger than the 9.0mm ones. This means that this laser mount would not be able to withstand recoils from "La grizzly Mark 5 or Dezert Eagles and etc,etc" that are capable of shooting .45mm-.50mm and creating such amount of force that can blow a guy's ear drum if standing beside the gun in a range about 2 - 5 meters.

CONCLUSION: Never try this laser on a powerful gun + never mount this laser on any gun that you are unsure of, unless you want to really waste your money.

Well just another suggestion, dont know if you guys really need it.


----------



## sexygeek (Aug 11, 2006)

the laser takes the abuse just fine, the mounting and adjustment solution for the laser inside of the housing is what is failing.
and a 5.56nato is by no means a large shock.


----------



## nc987 (May 4, 2007)

I own a 5mw Leadlight APC greenie i bought from atlasnova. Do you guys think this item would stand the recoil of a 12 gauge shotgun. I am hoping to mount it with a remote switch to my shotgun, i am just curious about the abuse this laser could take. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

And please no comments about lasers on shotgun lol, i know its hard to miss with a shotgun lol....


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 4, 2007)

Green lasers sold as *pointers* would probably fare rather poorly when it comes to withstanding firearms recoil. :shakehead:


----------



## nc987 (May 4, 2007)

Well I guess theres only one way to find out, ill let you guys know...


----------



## Enigmafied (May 4, 2007)

abeepak1

Not like mounting it on an airgun?

Well, as a matter of fact, highpower spring airguns are known as scope killers. If you toss an average scope on a high powered airgun, it will most likely destroy it. This is why scope manufacturers make highpower airgun specific scopes. The difference in the recoil between a centerfire/rimfire and highpower springer is that a highpower springer recoils both backwards, and forwards. When the spring releases, it recoils towards you, and when the spring has extended as far as it can, then it recoils away from you. That recoiling away, as well as the massive vibrations a rapidly expanding spring produces, kills average scopes that are only built for taking stress in one direction, towards the shooter.

Also, I believe you mean .45cal and .50cal, not .45mm and .50mm.

A half a millimeter bullet is by no means impressive.

A .45ACP is only slightly more powerful than a 9mm, about 15% or so.

Also, bullet diameter has absolutely no bearing on how much recoil it produces, nor the sound waves it produces.

How do people shoot a .50cal desert eagle if between 6.6 and 16.5 feet their eardrums blow? I dunno about you...but I don't know anyone with 6.6 - 16.5 foot arms, so that they can get that pistol far enough way from their head, as to avoid ear drum blowing.

Wow, I don't know what gets into me when I see incorrect information...

Now, I am going to give my take on the situation:

A 532nm DPSS (Diode Pumped Solid State) starts with a 808nm IR diode, which emits into a crystal, and that crystal emits into another crystal, and then that crystal emits into a focusing setup. ALL of which have to be very carefully aligned.

Carefully aligned + recoil + highpressure soundwaves is a great formula for misalignment, causing your green laser to suck.

Red lasers are diodes that emit red light. Not as much alignment required.

My 2 cents - I would wait for green diodes to be released, for an application such as this.


----------

